
ISIS “Jihadi Technical College” Developing Driverless Car Bombs - askdfjksdf
http://news.sky.com/story/1617197/exclusive-inside-is-terror-weapons-lab
======
ultim8k
Downvote me to death, but I cannot understand how someone can be so smart to
study science and still believe in ancient religions...

~~~
JoshCole
Preface: I'm completely opposed to terrorism and the wider Muslim faith from
which it grows.

That said... You're making the assumption that God isn't real. I know this
assumption to be incorrect. This assumption has some support that makes it
appear more right than it is, for a lot of reasons. For example: Its regular
practice for parents to lie to their children about Santa Claus existing and
then for those children to later find out that in fact Santa Claus does not
exist. It's also regular practice for people to make idols out of men when
they shouldn't. Nowadays there is a tendency to have a lot of very clever
people not believe. (This was foretold in scripture by Jesus Christ.( Don't be
wise in your own conceit and think that lack of religion produces cleverness.
Plenty of scientists throughout history have been religious. Moreover, a lot
of the tools that clever people tend to use nowadays like probability theory
were originally discovered by people who were religious. Take Bayes as an
example of that.

I suggest you read the Gospels about Jesus Christ and actively try to believe
that God is both real and a rewarder of those who seek him.

And if it feels like you're being asked to be an idiot please check out
Proverbs. I don't think anyone can read through that and at the end of it feel
that religion and understanding are opposed.

And unfortunately the stuff about a Devil that deceives the world is also
accurate. So if you do end up doing that make sure not to forget the good
news.

------
digitalneal
Basically they watched a few episodes of Myth Busters episodes

~~~
sitkack

        We need to ban myth busters -- Hillary

------
spaceflunky
There are some really good jokes in here somewhere...

"ISIS [x] - The power of 10x jihad thinking"

------
condescendence
what the fuck? This is so inefficient.. lets spend all this time making a self
driving car and then blow it to smithereens. You're better off strapping it to
a remote control car.

Terrorists are idiots..

~~~
x1798DE
I have zero information about the challenges involved, but a remote control
vehicle is presumably subject to control channel jamming in a way an
autonomous vehicle isn't.

